

Have an idea I believe can change the world, can I get advice on how to fund? - knlpres

I started the idea back in 08'. In a nutshell it uses one of the educational content management systems (online courseware) and makes educational content free. About 2 weeks ago I saw someone on TV that reinvigorated me on the idea.<p>I start in prisons and jails. Not only do we provide educational materials so that these people can get a top education but more importantly, the system is secure so that persons on the inside can have access to select professionals on the outside to help them. Some would be mental health professionals, others mentors. And it would allow them to do job interviews just before release. And the system will have materials specifically for that demo like domestic violence courses, drug addiction and so on.<p>And what really sets this apart is that I had a business man from Sarasota that was willing to turn one of his motels into transitional housing. While there the people would still have access to this program. In meetings with corrections officials they said that the biggest problem is that a lot of the people they see are not bad people, they just have nothing else to go back to so within 3 years 70% are back in prison.<p>Now how can this change the world? Because once we get the thing set up and running I want to develop a tablet like the $100 laptop and make it like a $50 tablet. These can then be distributed to any population that needs education. Here in the US it can be any low income or rural area. If we can get them into the hands of say young Afghan or Iranian women they can study from anywhere and get educated. All they need is a wifi connection that can be part of what we do in partnering with other companies to provide that. In one generation we can change the fabric of that society. Mothers will raise educated children and so on.<p>I tried to get it done back then, I got a couple people interested but couldn't get anyone that knew how to raise funds. Have Business plan and all.
======
vassvdm
The potential in free e-learning software has always been close to my heart as
well. Have you checked out sites like: <https://www.coursera.org/>
<http://www.udacity.com/> <https://www.edx.org/>

~~~
knlpres
Yes I have and been trying to contact Coursera. I had that in my original post
but the 2000 character limit made me chop it down. They are building what I
wanted and couldn't get to the right people.

------
byoung2
Where would you get the course material to distribute to the students?

~~~
knlpres
Like the person above suggested, there are already sites like Coursera that
are well advanced into offering free courses from top universities. A lot of
this is now free. When I started the idea the start up budget was 3.5 million
because of all the licensing needed for content. Much of it is freely
available now.

